# Senior Little League World Series (x18)



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 19, 2008)

The Senior Little League World Series took place in Bangor, ME last week and I took my camera with me a couple of days and snapped off some shots. 

One:






Two:





Three:





Four:





Five:





Six:





Seven:





Eight:





Nine:





Ten:





Eleven:





Twelve:





Thirteen:





Fourteen:





Fifteen:





Sixteen:





Seventeen:





Eighteen:





Thanks for looking. 

Comments, critiques, and jokes are all welcome and appreciated. 

Peace.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice shots! In #4, #14 is throwing a knuckle, you dont see that a lot.


----------



## Heck (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow some good shooting. 6,7,9,16 Are tops.. (No pun intended) I really have no CC for you but thanks for the share.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys. Much appreciated. 

And yeah, I was surprised to see the knuckle. A Canadian pitcher had a knuckleball too, so there were at least two kids throwing them. Which is nice to see; the knuckleball pitcher is a dying breed. 

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 20, 2008)

i dont understand squat about baseball (and not much more about photography) but those are some really cool action shots!


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 20, 2008)

Great action shots.  I noticed the knuckler too.  We have an 11 year old boy on my son's team (I'm an assistant coach) who can throw one of the nastiest kunckleballs I have ever seen.  Crazy.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 20, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> i dont understand squat about baseball (and not much more about photography) but those are some really cool action shots!



Thanks! And I'm glad to see that even though you don't know a ton about baseball you can still respect the photographs, that's awesome, and really adds a lot of extra value to your comments. 

Thanks again, janetm1000.


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 20, 2008)

some things you dont have to understand to appreciate!


----------



## kfrisbee (Aug 21, 2008)

Trenton, you really seem good at not only "catching the moment" but HOLY COW, the crispness of the photographs is awesome!

How about sharing?  With a pretty basic digital camera in about the same lighting, how would you change the following settings?:
ISO - 200
F/2.8 - the camera won't go any farther
shutter 1/250, or can/should I go faster? Closer to 500?

Thanks!  And again, fantastic shots.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 21, 2008)

kfrisbee said:


> Trenton, you really seem good at not only "catching the moment" but HOLY COW, the crispness of the photographs is awesome!
> 
> How about sharing?  With a pretty basic digital camera in about the same lighting, how would you change the following settings?:
> ISO - 200
> ...



Well, it really depends; are you shooting during the day, or at night? Because at night it's gonna be near impossible to get crisp shots without a camera that's at, say, D3 caliber. And even during the day, because my lens is a 200-400 f/4, I shoot at at least ISO 800 as a starting point, to try and get 1/8000 shutter speed. And if I can go at a lower ISO, I always will. But I always make sure that during the day, I'm shooting with at least 1/4000 of a second, it's vital for getting crisp sports shots. You could get some really nice shots at 1/1250 though, if you're timing is good and your hand is steady and your action isn't terribly fast. So, seeing what your settings are above: I'd definitely stick with as fast an aperture as you can, so f/2.8 is good there, and then I'd raise the ISO to the level where you can get a shutter speed that is at the slowest, 1/1000. Shutter speed definitely has to be increased for you to get desired results. I hope I answered your question well, and if you have any more questions, feel free to ask away. 

Thanks for your comments and questions, much appreciated.


----------



## Heck (Aug 22, 2008)

200-400 f/4 is a monster! I was thinking these were with the 200 f2.8 that you have.. I was thinking and this is just a random question..Have you tried a tc converter on the 200 2.8? I was thinking of getting a 1.4 for a little more reach on my 200. Thanks..


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 22, 2008)

Heck said:


> 200-400 f/4 is a monster! I was thinking these were with the 200 f2.8 that you have.. I was thinking and this is just a random question..Have you tried a tc converter on the 200 2.8? I was thinking of getting a 1.4 for a little more reach on my 200. Thanks..



I haven't tried any teleconverters with any of my lenses yet. I plan on eventually getting a 1.4 or 1.7 to use on my 200-400 for daytime shooting, but I'm not really 100% sure yet. I might end up getting a 400mm f/2.8 and getting a 1.4 with that, and probably selling off the 200-400 at that point.


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 23, 2008)

Six is my favorite. It looks kinda painful for the defensive player though!


----------



## Kenny32 (Aug 23, 2008)

Good stuff. I actually umpired the state championship for Connecticut...That team ended up getting beat at the East regional pretty bad, though.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 24, 2008)

Kenny32 said:


> Good stuff. I actually umpired the state championship for Connecticut...That team ended up getting beat at the East regional pretty bad, though.



Must have been fun to ump though. I figure I might try and get a gig umping Little League next year or something, that'd be a good time and I'd get a little bit of cash on the side. 

Thanks for the comments, Kenny.


----------



## Kenny32 (Aug 24, 2008)

The tournaments are completely volunteer. I did mostly high school this year, though...I got tired of the Little League regular season...too many dumb parents and coaches. The LL tournaments were fun, though.

Depending on how your state works, it would be worth it to jump right into High School umpiring. In CT you get up to four times the pay than you do in Little League, get more respect, and deal with coaches that know what they're doing...There were people in my first year umpires class that hadn't umpired a game, Little League or otherwise, in their entire lives...


----------

